# Kontakt Libraries Disappear



## eschroder (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi,

So I switched out comps and brought the hard drives along. I plug them in, load up kontakt, add the libraries and I'm good to go. When I leave logic and reopen, the libraries can't be found and I have to manually re-add them. How can I make it so I don't have to keep re adding the libraries?

Thanks!


----------



## eschroder (Apr 4, 2015)

Loading instruments have failed as program is not installed on your computer is the error that pops up when I re-open kontakt.


----------



## j_kranz (Apr 4, 2015)

Did you install Kontakt (not the libraries) on that computer, or migrate the program from another hard drive? Usually its recommended to install it fresh, the libraries of course you can transfer manually, but the program itself may be missing some components (preferences/etc) that are needed for it to remember what libraries you are adding (or those files may have invalid paths from the old computer, etc.).

Hope that helps, also when adding libraries, you may want to do that in standalone Kontakt, not as a plugin in Logic.


----------



## eschroder (Apr 4, 2015)

I installed Kontakt on this computer and migrated the libraries.

I haven't tried adding in standalone, so I will try that now. Thanks!


----------

